# anyone got any good gamecube games they wanna sell me?



## revol68 (Dec 8, 2010)

you know, the good shit, none of this kiddy crap wank, I'm talking Resident Evil, Metal Gear Solid, Metroid Prime, and Zelda?

just found an old resident evil 4 edition gamecube in my mates house.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 8, 2010)

have you got a computer exchange near you? they sometimes have cheap game cube games


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 8, 2010)

Why would I sell you good ones? I've a few shit ones...hang on, there might be something good I just can't get to grips with...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 8, 2010)

Metroid Prime 2: Echoes
Star Wars: Rogue Leader
Hitman 2: Silent Assassin
1080° Avalanche

Interested in any of those?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 8, 2010)

There's a pile of old Gamecube games on my shelf that haven't seen use in fuck knows how long, but I'd have to get a list.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 8, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Metroid Prime 2: Echoes
> Star Wars: Rogue Leader
> Hitman 2: Silent Assassin
> 1080° Avalanche
> ...



Would be interested in Metroid and Rogue Leader.


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 8, 2010)

I almost bought a gamecube so I could play RE 4, supposedly one of the best games of all time. 

I want to play it.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 8, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> I almost bought a gamecube so I could play RE 4, supposedly one of the best games of all time.
> 
> I want to play it.



You can get it on wii and ps2 too


----------



## revol68 (Dec 8, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> I almost bought a gamecube so I could play RE 4, supposedly one of the best games of all time.
> 
> I want to play it.


 
have you got a decent PC or a Playstation 2?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 8, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Would be interested in Metroid and Rogue Leader.


 
PM us then.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 8, 2010)

I've got all the good ones. Mind you I was just about to sell the cube and all the games and carry bag and stuff on its own......we're there any games you were particularly intersted in?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I've got all the good ones. Mind you I was just about to sell the cube and all the games and carry bag and stuff on its own......we're there any games you were particularly intersted in?


 
resident evil, any of the zelda games and metal gear solid are most desired.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 8, 2010)

oh and star fox assualt too.


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 9, 2010)

revol68 said:


> have you got a decent PC or a Playstation 2?


 
Nope, but I've got a Mac and a SNES.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 9, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I've got all the good ones. Mind you I was just about to sell the cube and all the games and carry bag and stuff on its own......we're there any games you were particularly intersted in?



Send me a list? Please?


----------



## Yetman (Dec 9, 2010)

You can get MGS on the gamecube?! Hmm....fuckin love that game...

Right I've got
Sims2
Mario Kart DD
Star Wars Rebel Strike
Sonic Adventure 2
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory
Zelda Wind Waker (+ Zelda Ocarina of Time + Zelda Ocarina of Time Master Quest)
007 Everything or Nothing
Sonic heroes
Eternal Darkness
Legends of Wrestling
Timesplitters

Dont think I want to sell all of them, might keep Mario Kart and Zelda and get rid of the rest (those two are going for fair prices on ebay at the minute  )


----------



## Yetman (Dec 9, 2010)

And super smash bros


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting...but the ones you've got that I'd want, I've already got...


----------



## Yetman (Dec 9, 2010)

heh no worries, now I know how much I can get for them on ebay though I'm gonna get em on there quicksharp


----------

